# Iraq War pictures, taken by soldiers



## D-n-A (9 Feb 2005)

http://www.undermars.com/



> This site contains an archive of photos taken by soldiers serving in active duty. This site aims only to visually document their experiences and is not a political site. The name "Under Mars" is an homage both to Mars, the Roman God of War, and to the otherworldly nature of the experience.


----------



## chriscalow (9 Feb 2005)

Pretty serious stuff.  Good reality check for those of us who are going into the Infantry, (or any combat trade), it's not all video games, people get hurt.


----------



## D-n-A (9 Feb 2005)

You don't have to be infantry or any other combat arms trade to be in combat. CSS trades and even Civil Affairs are  seeing combat, especially in Iraq.


----------



## chriscalow (9 Feb 2005)

Very True.  Good link though.


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 Feb 2005)

The pics of the destroyed Abrams are scary. [page 34].


----------



## Big Foot (9 Feb 2005)

The site seems to be down.


----------



## Infanteer (9 Feb 2005)

Just a warning for any viewers, I know some of those pictures can be quite graphic.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (9 Feb 2005)

Great photos, deffinatley several very graphic ones.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Feb 2005)

War is graphic.


----------



## purple peguin (13 Feb 2005)

Not pretty especially for those who have to see/ smell it all the time.


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Feb 2005)

While going through the Gallery I wondered how many of those young G.I.'s made it home?
The IED photo hit me and the young lads comment.I know it's a sad comment.
I salute them all as they are fellow Brothers and Sisters in Arms.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (17 Feb 2005)

those pics show the truth , and yes if you want join the combat arms , esp. infantry you see that and then some and yes the smell adds to it! but good site real pics not media or PR issued ones!


----------



## Farmboy (17 Feb 2005)

> it's not all video games, people get hurt.



  I'm glad your here to tell us these things.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (18 Feb 2005)

damn X box generation! shakes head!


----------

